# Southern Rock



## Ether's Bane (Oct 12, 2008)

Because I'm a redneck. So, any southern rock fans here? My favorite southern rock band probably would be The Outlaws (Green Grass and High Tides is <3333333), but I also like Lynyrd Skynyrd and Molly Hatchet. So yeah, anyone else?


----------



## Retsu (Oct 12, 2008)

Meh, heard better, heard worse. Although I wouldn't go out of my way for any southern rock.


----------



## interim idiot (Oct 15, 2008)

does southern rock mean like stoner rock or is it rock from the south? and where is this south? 

is it like rock from antarctica?

what exactly does this genre entail


----------



## Retsu (Oct 15, 2008)

Google's really hard.


----------



## interim idiot (Oct 15, 2008)

i can google you fucko

the point is that southern rock is a very nondescriptive genre moniker

it's like viking metal, it gives you no clue as to what the music sounds like.

music from the south, what does that sound like? yeah it's from the south but that can still mean anything considering it's south from where.

so i guess he means like country or classic rock or a local rock scene or whatever but it still makes no FUCKEN SENSE


----------



## Retsu (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm. Fucko? That's a new one.

"Country" and "classic rock" are also quite lacking in actual description. That's the point of labels - they are condensed, stylistic classifications. The meaning is not in the labels themselves; rather, it is in what they _represent_. Obviously someone who can't take the time to look it up will have no idea what it means.

Edit: Ah, Altmer. Sorry. Didn't realize it was you. How's not caring about the forums treating you?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 24, 2008)

Ignore the pseudo-troll. Anyway, back on topic. Lately, I've developed an obsession for Ramblin' Man by the Allman Brothers.

LOOOOOOOORD I WAS BOOOOOORN A RAAAAMBLIN' MAAAAAAAAAN

:D


----------



## foreign contaminant (Oct 24, 2008)

her music is not southern rock in the same sense as lynyrd skynyrd, but i think cat power's music is evocative of the south. (she also covered ramblin' man on her latest album.)


----------

